# 60d or T4i?



## kyleweeks522 (Jun 12, 2012)

Since Canon has recently released the T4i, I haven't been able to decide between the T4i or the 60d. I am looking for body only, so the prices only have a $50 difference. I was planning on getting the 60d, but this new one has me thinking, is new necessarily better? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 12, 2012)

Used 7D.  You can get one that looks like its never been used for the price of a 60D new.  I would never choose a beginner level body without a top LCD and proper controls over an intermediate level one that does.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 12, 2012)

What for? What are planning on shooting and what kind of glass are you planning to invest in?  I'd agree, all things considered a good used 7d for the right price will be a thousand time better than t4i or 60d.  The only thing nothing can beat T4i in right now is AF during video. So if you're all about shooting video, t4i is your best choice, but for serious photography 7D will it for breakfast.  60D was never a great camera, I wouldn't even look at it now that t4i is out on the low end, and used 7d is on the high end.


----------



## Like_Breathing (Jun 27, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> all things considered a good used 7d for the right price will be a thousand time better than t4i or 60d



They all pretty much share the same sensor, wrapped in a different body.  The 7D has better features in terms of AF, FPS, weather sealed and a tougher body, but image quality is fairly similar.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 27, 2012)

It depends on how much you want to use your DSLR for video. 

If it's stills, like MJ said, go with a used 7D. If you're going to be filming a LOT of video, the 7D is still good at it... but the T4i is the best HDSLR out right now.


----------

